# TUG Classified Ad Forum??



## Linda711 (Nov 27, 2006)

I can get to the first page but when I click on "resorts" or "weeks" it goes to a blank page.  Is anyone else having this problem or just me??? 

Thanks so much...
Linda


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 27, 2006)

Did you really mean the TUG new BBS beta classified ads program?  I don't see and "Resorts" or "Weeks" link to click on the home page.
http://www.tugbbs.com/c_ads/index.php


----------



## Linda711 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Tug Classified*

It was the Tug Classified Ads..  Whatever wasn't working for the past few days  suddenly is OK now.  I was trying to go  to the "For Rent Section in Mexico..... and then clicking on Resorts to go to a specific resort. It is working now so all is OK...

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 27, 2006)

glitch in the matrix...hopefully have the new forum take over round the beginning of the year.


----------

